# Bottled first two batches



## NorCal (Jun 26, 2014)

5 gallons of SP, 5 gallons of DB, all in clear bottles. 

I took a gallon of the SP and colored/flavored it with two packets of lime kookaid. My daughter called it "Hulk Pee". It may be my favorite, but all of them are pretty dang good, given that these were started just weeks ago.







Self made vacuum bottle filler worked like a champ.


----------



## bkisel (Jun 26, 2014)

Colored SP, what a unique idea.

Are these the first two batches of any wine you've made?


----------



## NorCal (Jun 26, 2014)

bkisel said:


> Are these the first two batches of any wine you've made?



Unless you count a failed 36 ounce attempt at inmate wine from Welches, yea, these are my first. I borrowed the corker from a neighbor.


----------

